# LR6 is auto enhancing my photos after import, why????



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just recently went from LR5 to LR6 over the weekend. Once I go to develop after the import is done in library, I click on a shot, at 1st it looks fine but then after a second, the shot is auto enhanced. It looks terrible, the contrast & saturation is way over the top. Why is this happening? I didn't change anything when I did the upgrade and it didn't do this in 5. It's ruining my shots, can anyone help???? Thanks!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 17, 2015)

Make sure you do not have Lightroom Edit> Preferences> Presets> Default develop settings> "Apply auto tone adjustments" selected.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Make sure you do not have Lightroom Edit> Preferences> Presets> Default develop settings> "Apply auto tone adjustments" selected.


Auto tone is not selected, could it be the fact that prophoto rbg is selected in external editing under preferences? Instead of srgb?


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh wait, that's for ps I think becuz it says edit in Adobe ps cc 2014 above all that


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Under preference default develop settings nothing is checked


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2015)

If you open one of the problem images in Develop, could you check the position of the sliders in the Basic panel? Apart from the WB sliders, all the others should be at the default "0" position. Are they?

Next, press and hold the shift key, and the "Reset" button bottom right will change to "Reset (Adobe)". Click on it. Does the image change back to the less saturated look that you expected?


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> If you open one of the problem images in Develop, could you check the position of the sliders in the Basic panel? Apart from the WB sliders, all the others should be at the default "0" position. Are they?
> 
> Next, press and hold the shift key, and the "Reset" button bottom right will change to "Reset (Adobe)". Click on it. Does the image change back to the less saturated look that you expected?



all that sliders are already at 0, I tried what you said, didn't change anything.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 17, 2015)

Are you shooting raw or JPEG? What camera model?


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm going to chime in with what seems to happening to me as well. I'm thinking it may be just what LR 6 does now and I'm just noticing. When I open in Library mode all is well (I create standard previews on import). Then when I go to develop module and click on a pic it loads ever so briefly and then the image changes to look very saturated and contrasty from the initial image. At first I was thinking LR was doing something so I checked all my settings and preferences and it seemed fine. Also tried steps above and there was no change. So my theory is that my eyes are tricking me because of what I'm seeing while file is loading even it ever so brief and what it looks like after loading. The difference is because it's applying the adobe standard profile in develop module I believe. All just speculation of course. It could actually be some sort of bug though because the colors seem to be much more saturated than I have ever seen, and while I used to be content with Adobe Standard I have had to make adjustments to these files before I can even begin to process them as usual. But like I said I may just be noticing because the change seems pretty drastic. For the record I'm shooting a lot of flowers with pinks and purples.

Good news is the load times are much faster and after upgrading my system I was truly hoping for that.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hal I'm shooting raw. Canon 7d. KrisDan, yes that's exactly what's happening. It needs to stop because it's ruining my images and taking me forever to get them back to my liking without looking over processed. I mean what is the point of having auto tone unchecked if it's going to do it to the shot anyway. This was not happening in lr5 for me.


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 17, 2015)

JK1420 I may be mistaken but I didn't seem to notice this before the slight update right before cc2015 came out. I didn't think anything of that update but I took photos the day before that I didn't notice this on? I could possibly be that I just didn't notice before though. I'm shooting raw as well and even went to make sure my camera settings weren't changed somehow to jpeg/raw and they weren't. Nikon d7000.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah this wasn't happening for me til I just did the update


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2015)

Could you post some screenshots showing the difference between the pre- and post-upgrade images?


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 17, 2015)

This is the problem Jim Wilde. For me it is just a brief loading image that I can't capture but I can put what the raw photo looks like after this color seems to 'pop' in. So a raw file that has only loaded into the develop module with no presets or adjustments by me and the adobe standard camera profile. The purple flower is actually unusable. So I tried to look back and I wasn't shooting a lot of pinks and purples and it does seem that others "pop" in in the develop module. So it may just be a coincidence on the timing. I am calibrated and just did that so I don't think it's a monitor issue.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2015)

Without seeing a direct side-by-side screenshot of an image opened into both LR5 and LR6, it's difficult to comment. I've just done that on my own system, and I can't see any difference between the two images. So whatever the problem that you're seeing, it isn't widespread (not surprising, as there would have been lots of similar posts ever since LR6 was released, and there haven't been). Perhaps it might help if one or both of you were to upload a raw image (e.g. to Dropbox) which you know appears different in LR5 versus LR6. If you share the link, we can download the files and do a comparison test to see if we can figure out what's going on.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

How do you take a screenshot? I will have to do all this once I get home tonight. Also, I've never used Dropbox either so I would need instructions.


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry if I misled you Jim, I'm not sure if the switch happened with the upgrade from 5 to 6 or not. It's just that I noticed it after. Looking back at old stuff it all seems to load that way in the dev. module so I'm thinking I just haven't shot these particular colors so intensely and it's popping out at me because of the way it loads. I really don't know. Could be so many things. But it is interesting the JK1420 is seeing something quite similar. Do you agree that the flowers are oversaturated?


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 17, 2015)

So I just did some sleuthing on my own system, and it would appear that for me it's entirely a user problem. Apparently somewhere along the line I changed from camera standard to adobe standard and hadn't shot enough of the colors (red, purple) to notice how oversaturated things look. Recently doing many flower photos and just in the past week those colors is when I've really noticed the problem. So I looked back at some that didn't seem to have that problem that were in those types of colors and sure enough my setting was camera standard. I know I can tweak the settings for adobe standard but it seems pretty harsh right out of the gate and kind of weird I never noticed it before. I'm sure I changed it for a good reason but can't seem to remember why. I'll just change it back now. Oh well.

Here is what I'm seeing:

Adobe Standard








Camera Standard:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 17, 2015)

JKI420 said:


> How do you take a screenshot? I will have to do all this once I get home tonight. Also, I've never used Dropbox either so I would need instructions.



See here for instructions regarding screenshots.

We'll cross the Dropbox (or other method) bridge when we've got a better idea what we're dealing with.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

*KrisDan* Good point.  I've noticed that new versions of LR often fall back to "Adobe Standard" when my Preference is "Camera Neutral". I can't remember if I had to set new defaults when I upgraded from LR5.x to LR6 But I know it is an annoying inconvenience that I had to do in the past. 

*JKI420 *Here are instructions go taking and posting screen shots 
How to take a "screenshot" on Windows or Mac computers
How attach a "screenshot" to a forum post

If you aren't a user of DropBox, there are other file sharing methods.  If you do have Dropbox set up, then you add the file to your DropBox Public Folder and share the public link to it with anyone that you want to down load the file. Another simple solution is a public file sharing site https://www.wetransfer.com is one than many here use to share LR question files.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't opened the link yet but will it matter that I'm on a Mac versus a Windows operating system


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

KrisDan said:


> So I just did some sleuthing on my own system, and it would appear that for me it's entirely a user problem. Apparently somewhere along the line I changed from camera standard to adobe standard and hadn't shot enough of the colors (red, purple) to notice how oversaturated things look. Recently doing many flower photos and just in the past week those colors is when I've really noticed the problem. So I looked back at some that didn't seem to have that problem that were in those types of colors and sure enough my setting was camera standard. I know I can tweak the settings for adobe standard but it seems pretty harsh right out of the gate and kind of weird I never noticed it before. I'm sure I changed it for a good reason but can't seem to remember why. I'll just change it back now. Oh well.
> 
> Here is what I'm seeing:
> 
> ...


Ok, so I am confused krisdan. Where are you seeing adobe standard at in LR? And where would I see what preference is? Am i going to have to change something in camera or in LR to fix this issue.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Could you post some screenshots showing the difference between the pre- and post-upgrade images?


I was able to take a screen shot in LR6 but now i can't seem to find the older vs of LR5 to do the same there, Im not the smartest when it comes to computers. :(


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok, so it looks like it doesn't matter what photo i choose, a recent upload or an old one, they all do this, i will post 3 different examples


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

oops, didn't mean to post that yet, one moment


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just recently went from LR5 to LR6 over the weekend. Once I go to develop after the import is done in library, I click on a shot, at 1st it looks fine but then after a second, the shot is auto enhanced. It looks terrible, the contrast & saturation is way over the top. Why is this happening? I didn't change anything when I did the upgrade and it didn't do this in 5. It's ruining my shots, can anyone help???? Thanks!


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Theres the 1st example, i was able to snap a shot of it right before it changed, some of these are more drastic than others


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

There you go, you should be able to see the differences in most of those. Please let me know how to keep this from happening...


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

JKI420 said:


> There you go, you should be able to see the differences in most of those. Please let me know how to keep this from happening...


Are you confusing the initial view which is the JPEG thumbnail in the CR2 file versus a RAW file that has been demosaic'd and converted to RGB?  This is normal behavior for RAW files. RAW data is not an image but begins on the card as photo site numerical value. The data needs to be converted to RGB and assigned to color pixels  RAW data (if you could see it) is flat toneless and somewhat noisy. It is not something that you really want to hang on the wall. All RAW data is preprocessed into a reasonable approximation of a photograph before viewing on a computer monitor.  Lightroom is doing this to all RAW files and has been since v1.0  So is every other RAW processor. 

There is a (now ancient) topic in our Tips and Tricks section that describes this. Why did Lr 'ruin' my picture?


Adobe Standard is a Camera profile found in the Camera Calibration panel. There are in addition to that one several Canon Specific Profiles (called Picture Styles in your camera mode settings).  Canon uses these to establish process adjustment to make the RAW data have a certain look when creating the Processed JPEG in the camera. Adobe has reverse engineered these Picture styles and created camera profiles to mimic the Canon Picture Styles. Canon Picture Styles are only applied to the processed image after it has been converted to RGB This can be by the tiny processor engine in the camera or by LR when converting the RAW data to an image.

It would have been helpful information if you had noted that you shoot RAW in your LR forums profile or in the first post.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

It wasn't doing this in LR 5, this is new for me.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

This is happening in the develop module


----------



## tspear (Jun 18, 2015)

JKI420,

It has always done it for me in 5.7 and 6.0 on my Mac. Any time I have enough other tasks running where the computer is saturated it is easy enough for me to see.
You may try disabling the GPU feature on 6.0 and see if the CPU is faster. If the CPU is fast enough you will not see the JPG preview.
I have also found it is even more obvious when you have applied many edits to a picture. It is kinda cool to watch them get applied one after the other when
the computer is busy.

Tim


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 18, 2015)

How do I disable the gpu feature. I'm clueless with this Mac as to what I'm doing.


----------



## tspear (Jun 18, 2015)

Click Preferences from the Lightroom menu.
Select the Performance tab.
Uncheck or check the Graphics Processor selection as appropriate and test.

Tim


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 18, 2015)

I still feel that something is up with adobe camera standard. It is just to blatant a color issue and I definitely am feeling I should/would have noticed before> JK1420 after seeing your photos I really feel this way. As clee explained above we are having the opposite of expected behavior which is a flat raw image that requires work. I'm getting this glaringly overly saturated picture and the only thing that is "on" is the adobe standard camera profile. It doesn't seem like it should be this strong and it feels like a new problem.

tspear - tried disabling the GPU and it had no effect. Also I use to have to wait a Looooong time for loads in dev. module and feel like I would have noticed something this off. I did use camera standard but have also used adobe standard in the past and never noticed. I would probably say it was my user error except after seeing JK1420 it seem like something is definitely off with adobe standard to have that much effect on a raw file. Again, I briefly see my raw file as I would expect to see it (not long enough for a screen shot) and then this oversaturated color comes in. This is with NO adjustments on my part expect what adobe standard camera profile adds. I realize I can just use camera standard but it is definitely odd behavior. As I have uninstalled LR 5 I can't go back to check it's behavior but I think JK1420 captured the situation with his screen shots quite well.


My fix is just to use camera standard so not really a big deal. But I do think something is definitely off here. JK1420 glad it's not just me.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 18, 2015)

How are you using camera standard in this process krisdan. Where is it located to select it. The pictures i posted were all from 6, I don't know how to access LR 5 now. I know i never noticed this in 5 upon editing even though I'm being told it happened there, if it did, it wasn't noticeable. My shots weren't all over saturated in 5 like they are becoming in 6.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2015)

JKI420 said:


> How are you using camera standard in this process krisdan. Where is it located to select it..


This was explained earlier #32


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 18, 2015)

It would certainly be a good idea to check which camera profile is being applied on import. It should be Adobe Standard, but there's a bug reported in the last few days concerning the Nikon 810, in that Adobe Standard doesn't appear in the Camera Calibration panel (even though it is part of the installation), so Lightroom defaults to the next profile in the list (Camera Flat, I think). So if something like that can happen, maybe it's happening with you too.

Cletus, did/does that bug affect you at all?


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry clee. I was on the road yesterday as I was getting all these notifications. I wasn't able to read everything. I'm new to this forum and am just getting familiar with how everything works and how and what to post. I will read all this later and respond. Thank you


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> ...there's a bug reported in the last few days concerning the Nikon 810, in that Adobe Standard doesn't appear in the Camera Calibration panel (even though it is part of the installation), so Lightroom defaults to the next profile in the list (Camera Flat, I think). So if something like that can happen, maybe it's happening with you too.
> 
> Cletus, did/does that bug affect you at all?


I always use an Import preset to set to Camera Neutral and had not noticed.  But you are correct "Adobe Standard" is missing from the DropDown camera profile list for the D810.  

JKI420 is using a Canon and if you look at the screen shots posted above, the user is defaulting to Adobe Standard.  

I remain convinced that is just another "Why did LR ruin my Picture?" issue.


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 18, 2015)

That's pretty interesting my next one down is camera landscape but adobe standard is visible so i'm assuming this is the one being applied. The think is Camera landscape looks a lot better even though you would think it would boost saturation and clarity more than adobe standard. Weird behavior for sure. JK1420 in your screen shots you had adobe standard selected in lower right hand corner.

Clee I'm definitely going to do that so this 'switch' doesn't happen again. As far as it being a why did Lr Ruin my picture issue. I have been using LR for about five years and consider myself pretty versed in it's use. This is definitely not that exact behavior although I do understand that. That behavior makes photo flat this behavior is boosting the dickens out of the colors. Whatever I have a fix so it's not and issue for me but I remain convinced it is an issue.


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 18, 2015)

I did try and change it to camera standard in the calibration part last night just to see what it looked like and it looked worse to me,  colors boosted even more which didn't make sense to me so whatever is working for you krisdan is not working for me since u said switching it to camera standard helps u. Could there be any in camera settings to look at as well?


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 18, 2015)

If you are shooting in raw your in-camera settings should have no effect. One thing you could check is that no preset is being applied on import. I believe if you aren't using a preset it defaults to last import so if you've ever applied an import preset it may be still happening?

i think it was already mentioned but if you are shooting raw+JPEG it think you maybe be seeing camera settings? Someone correct me on that if it's wrong. I only shoot raw.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 18, 2015)

KrisDan said:


> That's pretty interesting my next one down is camera landscape but adobe standard is visible so i'm assuming this is the one being applied.


The Bug apparently only affects the D810 none of the other Nikons or Canons





KrisDan said:


> i think it was already mentioned but if you are shooting raw+JPEG it think you maybe be seeing camera settings? Someone correct me on that if it's wrong. I only shoot raw.


Even if you shoot RAW the in camera settings (What ever they are) are used by the camera processor to create a fully developed JPEG thumbnail that is embedded in the RAW file.  The RAW data does not use these in camera settings but the initial image displayed by LR *is* that fully processed JPEG thumbnail.  LR does its own preprocessing when the RAW is converted to RGB. There can be additional Develop Presets applied at import, but at a minimum there is always going to be this image that has at least the minimal development applied in LR.  That image may use Adobe Standard or it may use one of the profiles developed by Adobe to emulate the camera settings like Camera Standard or Camera Landscape.


----------



## KrisDan (Jun 18, 2015)

I knew it was something like that just couldn't think how to explain it


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like camera neutral is where I would want to start with a photo before editing. Just clicked on the different profiles. Still have to read #32 that was linked earlier.


----------



## A. R. (May 30, 2016)

Hi all, I am having this issue currently (In Photoshop CC as well actually).

I have the Auto-tone unchecked for import, and when I import my images they INITIALLY appear as they did in-camera with intended exposure, contrast and color. But several seconds after, as if the computer is processing the raw files, the preview images switch to a very contrasty and saturated image (too much so). The same effect is apparent when I export dng versions. 

I am shooting raw with a Sony a6300 in SLog3/SGamut3.cine gamma and gamut, intending to apply a Color Look-up effect in an Adjustment Layer in Photoshop CC. The Color Look-up file I will apply is designed for the SLog/SGamut capture settings (and will do a similar effect to what I am experincing in the end really) and so the my starting point in the image needs to be the low-contrast/de-saturated image.

I have attached grabs of what LR is automatically doing.

How do I get the SLog/SGamut images to stay in their originally capture state?

Many thanks all!


----------



## JKI420 (Jun 17, 2015)

I just recently went from LR5 to LR6 over the weekend. Once I go to develop after the import is done in library, I click on a shot, at 1st it looks fine but then after a second, the shot is auto enhanced. It looks terrible, the contrast & saturation is way over the top. Why is this happening? I didn't change anything when I did the upgrade and it didn't do this in 5. It's ruining my shots, can anyone help???? Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. SLog3/SGamut3.cine gamma and gamut are color spaces.   RAW data has no colorspace until it is demosaic'd and converted to RGB and then a color space is assigned. SLog3/SGamut3.cine gamma and gamut are not available in (AFAIK) Adobe products. You will need to use some other RAW converter besides ACR to convert your RAW data to an RGB image with a color space applied.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi AR, welcome to the forum!

If you're shooting raw, Lightroom (and most other non-Sony Software) won't have a clue what to do with your camera settings.  Your choices are either to shoot JPEG, in which case the camera can apply your chosen settings to the file, or adjust Lightroom's defaults settings to get a result that's closer to your preferred style.


----------

